# Samson is 8 yrs old!!!



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

It goes by too fast.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Yes it does! Happy Birthday Samson!


----------



## Apex1 (May 19, 2017)

Happy Birthday Handsome! 😍


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

HB Sampson, lookin' good.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Happy birthday Samson!


----------



## finn'smom (Oct 4, 2019)

Happy Birthday Samson!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Happy birthday, Samson!


----------



## 3ymum (Oct 12, 2021)

Happy birthday handsome Samson!


----------



## SMcN (Feb 12, 2021)

From adorable to handsome as all get out! Happy Birthday, you gorgeous hunk!


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Happy Birthday! He was a gorgeous little puppy. I hadn’t seen his baby picture before. Silver and black.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

LuvShepherds said:


> Happy Birthday! He was a gorgeous little puppy. I hadn’t seen his baby picture before. Silver and black.


I kept pictures from the entire litter from when they were born. Here's tiny infant Samson.I'll stop now.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Where is the rest of the litter? Did you know he would get so big? I’m partial to silver. Mine had a black face and more saddle but also that very light, almost white.


----------



## Hopps (Dec 5, 2021)

dogma13 said:


> I kept pictures from the entire litter from when they were born. Here's tiny infant Samson.I'll stop now.
> View attachment 585240


aww so cute! Happy birthday to your pup! His birthday is a day before mine, what a coincidence!


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Ohhh, the birthday baby, Happy Birthday fluffer nut!


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

Samson looks amazing for 8. Happy birthday beautiful boy.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

LuvShepherds said:


> Where is the rest of the litter? Did you know he would get so big? I’m partial to silver. Mine had a black face and more saddle but also that very light, almost white.


Probably not a good idea to post other peoples dogs without permission.I've seen pictures of two siblings as adults - one blk/silver blanket back,the other (the only sable) was also blk/silver.The sire and dam were both heavy boned.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

You’re right. They sound beautiful.


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

He was the cutest puppy and grew up into a stunner! Happy Birthday Samson!!! 

🥳


----------



## Rionel (Jun 17, 2020)

He looks great to boot. While I was viewing his picture, Rey walked by my computer and I could swear she winked at him. = ))


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Happy Birthday Mr. Handsome!


----------



## peachygeorgia (Oct 5, 2021)

Happy Birthday Samson! Hes beautiful, ive never seen such a pretty black and silver!😍


----------

